#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Analisador de Espectro - Tutorial básico (AirView2 - Ubiquiti)

## granlabor

Olá pessoal,

Depois de muito tempo inativo aqui no Under-Linux, sobrou um tempinho pra colaborar com algum estudo.

Preparei um tutorial sobre o AirView2 da ubiquiti e está publicado no meu site em formato de PDF.

http://www.granlabor.com/tutoriais/T...rview2_grb.pdf


Forte Abraço,

Zé Alves

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

Muito bom o tutorial.!! Valeu tchê!!!
E Quando vier a Porto Alegre RS não esquece de ligar , já sabe que aquele churrasco tá garantido !!!
Abraço.

----------


## granlabor

> Muito bom o tutorial.!! Valeu tchê!!!
> E Quando vier a Porto Alegre RS não esquece de ligar , já sabe que aquele churrasco tá garantido !!!
> Abraço.


Valeu por avaliar o post Leandro. Certamente vou te procurar quando estiver em "Portinho", com oferta de churrasco, imagina que vou perder essa!!!!

Minha casa está aberta aqui em Bragança Paulista, se precisar é só ligar. Eu sou péssimo churrasqueiro, mas consigo rapidinho carvão, espeto, sal e carne hehehehehe 

Abraço,

Zé Alves

----------


## felipim

Parabens mano.

TFA
Alessandro Felipim .'.

----------


## granlabor

Tudo bom mano Alessandro? Fico feliz que você gostou do Tutorial.

Se precisar de algo deste oriente estou à ordem.


Zé Alves

----------


## granlabor

Pessoal.

Adicionei informações ao arquivo de tutorial do analisador de espectro. Com tráfego no canal a coisa pode mudar de figura.

No complemento tem informação valiosa pra turma que gosta de botar a potência no último, achando que será melhor. Com 50% de redução na potência de transmissão, a relação sinal/ruído melhorou em 300%.

Link para o arquivo atualizado (definitivo).
http://www.granlabor.com/imagens/Tut...rview2_grb.pdf

Abração.

Zé Alves

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

Blz tche. Se bem que Gaucho não tem muito stress com local, até no chão a gente faz um baita churrasco. basta ter sal fogo e carne!
Abraço.

----------


## Genis

> Pessoal.
> 
> Adicionei informações ao arquivo de tutorial do analisador de espectro. Com tráfego no canal a coisa pode mudar de figura.
> 
> No complemento tem informação valiosa pra turma que gosta de botar a potência no último, achando que será melhor. Com 50% de redução na potência de transmissão, a relação sinal/ruído melhorou em 300%.
> 
> Link para o arquivo atualizado (definitivo).
> http://www.granlabor.com/imagens/Tut...rview2_grb.pdf
> 
> ...


Esta de parabens, inclusivel na tradução (no evento ubiquiti), que vc fez, estavamos de mãos atada sem voce, bom trabalho e bons negocios.

----------


## granlabor

Valeu pela mensagem Genis  :Top: 

Gostei bastante de fazer a tradução, foi uma experiência diferente e nem senti o tempo passar.

Mike e Ben elogiaram o preparo técnico dos brasileiros. Eles voltaram para casa satisfeitos com o nível de perguntas do AWC-Brasil.

Abraço,

Zé Alves

----------


## misterbogus

Caro amigo e irmão granlabor
obrigado por ter feito esse tutorial em resposta a minha perguntá lá no outro tópico (https://under-linux.org/f171/como-us...w2-usb-135921/)
, acrescentou e muito para toda comunidade.

to surpreso . tá cheio de pedreiro .'. aqui na comunidade srsrsrsr

valew mesmo, 

Para a Glória de Ieschouah,
Fraternalmente,
Adriano Periera

----------


## granlabor

> Caro amigo e irmão granlabor
> obrigado por ter feito esse tutorial em resposta a minha perguntá lá no outro tópico (https://under-linux.org/f171/como-us...w2-usb-135921/)
> , acrescentou e muito para toda comunidade.
> 
> to surpreso . tá cheio de pedreiro .'. aqui na comunidade srsrsrsr
> 
> valew mesmo, 
> 
> Para a Glória de Ieschouah,
> ...


 
Mano Adriano Pereira, É uma satisfação poder ajudar.

Que bom que somos muitos. Boas pessoas unidas refletem melhor a Luz Divina...  :Fisheye: 

Sim, meu irmão .'. à glória de Jesus !
Fraternal Abraço,

Zé Alves

----------


## mktguaruja

Excelente amigo, parabens pelo tutorial !

----------


## georgebrite

Comprei um destes para mim, foi de muita ajuda seu tuto... obrigado...
Em relação as potencia e qualidade, aqui acho que é sempre o oposto, baixo a potencia, o ping fica nas alturas o trafego para, quando coloco em potencia maxima fica de boa. Como costumo dizer (Wireless não é uma ciencia exata)...
Novamente obrigado.

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

Muito bom o tutorial. 
Parabéns e sucesso
Odair - Atibaia
[email protected]

----------


## granlabor

Fico feliz que o material ajudou.  :Smile: 

Em 90% dos casos, potencia no último para compensar má conexão é sinal de conjunto mal dimensionado (não estou criticando, ok?)

Tenho visto muitos provedores fechando clientes com USB e plaquinhas PCI com cabo de descida muito longo. Quando o cliente usa equipamento ruim e não consegue responder ao AP com eficiencia, a solução é poluir o espectro pra fazer todo mundo se falar.

5.8 e 2.4 com visada limpa e bons equipamentos nas duas pontas (AP e Cliente) vão se falar com menos potência e menos poluição do espectro.

Abraço,

ZéAlves

----------


## misterbogus

Eu sou dos camaradas que concordam com o Zé.
realmente insistir em fazer o certo mesmo quando todo mundo quer fazer errado é sinal de profissionalismo. 
eu não sou especialista em nada, apenas um estudante e pesquisador. mas em testes verifiquei que com visada boa e bons equipamentos eu deixei o rádio em menos de 63mw e ping ficou lindo.
o meu problema atual é os gatonets que usam omini com potênicia no máximo. estão poluindo tudo. começou de uma hora para outra.
e outra. eu busco de mim um padrão de qualidade, só instalo em clinte, quando eu tenho certeza que vai funcionar bem. como sei que em 2.4 não existe milagres e sim visada. bem não vou contra ..

----------


## granlabor

Pois é Mano. 

É por conta desta postura que o seu provedor cresce e permanece lucrativo.

TFA,

ZéAlves

----------


## Genis

> Fico feliz que o material ajudou. 
> 
> Em 90% dos casos, potencia no último para compensar má conexão é sinal de conjunto mal dimensionado (não estou criticando, ok?)
> 
> Tenho visto muitos provedores fechando clientes com USB e plaquinhas PCI com cabo de descida muito longo. Quando o cliente usa equipamento ruim e não consegue responder ao AP com eficiencia, a solução é poluir o espectro pra fazer todo mundo se falar.
> 
> 5.8 e 2.4 com visada limpa e bons equipamentos nas duas pontas (AP e Cliente) vão se falar com menos potência e menos poluição do espectro.
> 
> Abraço,
> ...


Amigão, aproveitando o seu comentario, e com a sua experiencia em equipamentos de boa qualidade, o que voce aconcelha para colocar em um POP que equipamento entre modelo e marca, desde já agradeço a vossa opnião.
Há, a ubiquiti vai estar em cascavel no parana, voce vai estar por lá.

----------


## laurence669

muito bons os tutoriais 
parabens cara ....

----------


## granlabor

> muito bons os tutoriais 
> parabens cara ....


Opa, valeu Laurence!





> Amigão, aproveitando o seu comentario, e com a sua experiencia em equipamentos de boa qualidade, o que voce aconcelha para colocar em um POP que equipamento entre modelo e marca, desde já agradeço a vossa opnião.
> Há, a ubiquiti vai estar em cascavel no parana, voce vai estar por lá.


Oi Genis.

Olha, não existe receita de bolo. Cada caso é único e requer avaliação criteriosa. Mas uma coisa é certa: TUDO UBIQUITI é melhor.

Estarei no evento da Ubiquiti em Foz do Iguaçu - PR.

Sds,

ZéAlves

----------


## nonoque

Esse Airview além de barato é show. Comprei um e o tutorial me ajudou muito. Parabéns aí pela iniciativa mano. Muito agradecido!

----------


## granlabor

Oba, clica na estrelinha aqui em baixo mano  :Smile:

----------


## nonoque

Cliquei... Tô precisando muuuito de crescer minha moral na under. Clica aí também pra ajudar hehehe

----------


## granlabor

Obrigado... Deixa ver teu perfil pra ver quanto você tem colaborado. :Wink:

----------


## nonoque

heheheheh...
Me ajuda aí que te ajudo também. É que seu perfil é super ultra master mega. Então uma qualificação sua é um empurrão pra mim...  :Smile:

----------


## granlabor

Hahahahahaha vou vender estrelinha !!!!

----------


## nonoque

Acabei de clicar na estrelinha para esse post também.. rsrsrs
Sua vez!! hehe
Cara, meu dia de sorte hoje. Dois caras bons me adicionaram reputação e dei um salto ótimo.. rsrs

----------


## granlabor

Não, para com isso. Vai virar zona !!! Estrelinha é coisa séria.

Moderador, tem uma "estrelinha" que não mereci... pode apagar a de 
27-10-2010 22:40

Abraço, ZéAlves

----------


## nonoque

Ok. Sem problemas. Abraço amigo. Tudo de bom.

----------

